# hi rise permitting



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

I need advice. Been in business for 25 years. Have done a lot of commercial work. And a lot of mid rise work on hotels and assisted livings up to 8 stories. But never a hi rise (19 stories) in a city landscape downtown. I am in florida and know its probably different every state but still similar. What do cities usually require as far as permitting , right of way or insurance or protection from falling debris from swing stages on the street below. Its a privatly owned condo. And also has seperate small restaurants on the ground level in the building. Any input would be appreciated. I know I can call and ask, but wanted to get a reality check first.


----------

